# Alejandro Grimaldo



## 7vinte (30 Dicembre 2018)

Gran bel terzino sinistro del Benfica, classe '95. Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2018)

Sicuramente è uno dei migliori terzini sinistri prendibili sul mercato


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Dicembre 2018)

Fortissimo, è da due anni che lo sponsorizzo


----------



## Goro (30 Dicembre 2018)

E' nel mirino Juve e top club non a caso, l'ho visto qualche volta ed impressiona su quella fascia


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Dicembre 2018)

costo?


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2019)

Uppo. Giocatore pazzesco, già da oggi tra i migliori in Europa nel suo ruolo e ha dei numeri come terzino incredibili:

34 games
7 goals
5 assists
56 passes per 90
1.5 dribbles won per 90
1.2 key passes per 90
2.2 tackles won per 90
1.6 interceptions per 90

Ieri sera ha portato il Benfica ai quarti con un gol bruttino. Buttiamo nell'umido Rodriguez e prendiamo lui.


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2019)

Questi sono i terzini che mi piacciono.
Ci lasci qualcosa a livello difensivo però ne vale la pena.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi sono i terzini che mi piacciono.
> Ci lasci qualcosa a livello difensivo però ne vale la pena.



C'è da dire che con Caldara/Musacchio-Romagnoli, con Bakayoko schermo e uno come Donnarumma in porta, te lo puoi permettere il lusso di tenere due terzini che spingono come eventualmente Conti e Grimaldo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi sono i terzini che mi piacciono.
> Ci lasci qualcosa a livello difensivo però ne vale la pena.



Farei carte false per uno tra Grimaldo, Emerson e Firpo sulla sinistra.


----------



## Djici (15 Marzo 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che con Caldara/Musacchio-Romagnoli, con Bakayoko schermo e uno come Donnarumma in porta, te lo puoi permettere il lusso di tenere due terzini che spingono come eventualmente Conti e Grimaldo.



Beh io ne sono convinto. Però c'è chi pensa che possiamo giocare solo con Suso e Calha a fare i terzini...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Marzo 2019)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che con Caldara/Musacchio-Romagnoli, con Bakayoko schermo e uno come Donnarumma in porta, te lo puoi permettere il lusso di tenere due terzini che spingono come eventualmente Conti e Grimaldo.



ma... io mi ricordo che 2 terzini che spingono li ho visti nel milan di ancelotti e nel real e barcellona ultimamente... poi mica tanti altri esempi. il milan praticamente giocava a 2 dietro che erano nesta e maldini (prototipi di difensori perfetti) e il milan aveva spesso la palla.
con 2 terzini così si dovrebbe cambiare modo di giocare ed alzare la squadra di vari metri. romagnoli non è un velocista, musacchio neanche...caldara non saprei. se continui a giocare basso i terzini di spinta li sfrutti poco... 

mi piacerebbe che ne giocasse almeno 1 e che un centrale fosse molto veloce, così da poter portare su la squadra almeno di qualche metro


----------

